# Solving without thumbs



## Rinfiyks (Jul 25, 2010)

How fast can you solve without your thumbs touching the cube?
My usual average is 35 and my first thumbless attempts took 1:49.96, 2:04.57, 1:46.19. About 3.2 times slower.

Be warned, it hurts.


----------



## Innocence (Jul 25, 2010)

58.32 on my first and only time...almost 3 times slower. Ouch.


----------



## Enter (Jul 25, 2010)

lol 58.20 seconds and I touched one time during the solve 
btw my usual average is 17-18 sec.


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 25, 2010)

Okay I'll try lol xD Gonna be fun - I'll get back to you when I'm finished - Bare in mind I'm doing it on a void cube (Normal cube with no centres xD)


----------



## Edward (Jul 25, 2010)

46.43 first try. This is kind of fun ^^

I average 14-16


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 25, 2010)

I got 3 minutes. Grr. I had parity and I don't know how to solve parities so I just do this thing which makes you start from f2l, so pretty good I think for my first try xD


----------



## Innocence (Jul 25, 2010)

Radcuber said:


> I got 3 minutes. Grr. I had parity and I don't know how to solve parities so I just do this thing which makes you start from f2l, so pretty good I think for my first try xD



Parity alg: M(')

Pretty short eh? It only messes up your LL and 2 cross pieces


----------



## Mitch15 (Jul 25, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Radcuber said:
> 
> 
> > I got 3 minutes. Grr. I had parity and I don't know how to solve parities so I just do this thing which makes you start from f2l, so pretty good I think for my first try xD
> ...



i never knew that. good to know


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 25, 2010)

Mitch15 said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > Radcuber said:
> ...



Lol same xD


----------



## Zubon (Jul 25, 2010)

Now I know how a gorilla must feel solving the cube....


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Zubon said:


> Now I know how a gorilla must feel solving the cube....



Gorillas have thumbs?


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 25, 2010)

I did it in 39.69 the first time. I'm used to it .

Has anyone tried 5x5 one-handed? I did it a few times and got a PB of 7:10.57 or something with beginner redux.


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jul 25, 2010)

I used duct tape and got a 1:26.55 on first try. The only painful part was the duct tape, lol.


----------



## jiggy (Jul 25, 2010)

01:22.60

A whole minute longer than usual! =( I think I could do better second time around, though, for about the first 15-20 seconds I was fannying around with my grip on the cube. =P


----------



## Shortey (Jul 25, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I did it in 39.69 the first time. I'm used to it .
> 
> Has anyone tried *5x5 one-handed*? I did it a few times and got a PB of 7:10.57 or something with beginner redux.



I think David tried earlier today. iirc he got 3:49?


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I did it in 39.69 the first time. I'm used to it .
> 
> Has anyone tried 5x5 one-handed? I did it a few times and got a PB of 7:10.57 or something with beginner redux.



Lol edward was doing this at berkeley. He prbly got like sub5 or so
ething good becuase hes good at 5x5 and oh. Btw i got 45.67 and i av sub 18s


----------



## Faz (Jul 26, 2010)

I avg 9 and what is this.



Spoiler



1:44


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 26, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> I avg 9 and what is this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



QUICKLY GET AN AX AND CUT OFF FAZ's THUMBS! WE STILL HAVE TIME!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 26, 2010)

I got a 27 after a few tries. I kinda find it easier without index fingers in addition to no thumbs. I let my dominant hand do most of the turning. I kinda turn like Yish in a way 

My normal 3x3x3 average is about 11 seconds


----------



## buelercuber (Jul 26, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > I avg 9 and what is this.
> ...



Like XD


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't have a 3x3 handy but 2x2 was 53.something failed y perm DNF. I normal at 10 seconds w/ ortega lol


----------



## no1337cube (Jul 27, 2010)

2:01:88 First try Lol...
Wondering how you guys turn... Esp Thumbless Sub1 Solves.
PS: I turn with thumb kinda pressing against the index then turn like wristing.(With the rest of the fingers like a claw crane.)
Normally : Sub 20 0.o


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 7, 2014)

*Challenge: Solve Without Thumbs*

Hi speedcubers,

Speedcubers use their hands, or one hand, or even their feet (which is just wrong) to solve cubes.

But I've been thinking that it would be funny if the WCA included 'W/oT' (without thumbs) in their competitions!

Why don't you give it a try and solve your 3x3 (or whatever else) without using your thumbs. See how it goes and record your times.

And tell me if you think it'll be worth adding to the WCA or not, because one day it might become a trend in the cubing community.

:tu

Rainbow Flash


----------



## kcl (Dec 7, 2014)

Couldn't add, judging would be a nightmare.


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 7, 2014)

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...ved-with-thumbs-taped-down-and-NO-table-abuse


----------



## Ollie (Dec 7, 2014)

Does feet solving count?


----------



## Cale S (Dec 7, 2014)

1:59.41 avg5
2:16.69, 2:26.96, 1:54.16, 1:44.27, 1:47.37

ow my hands


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 7, 2014)

Dunno why I did this (again apparently according to the linked thread).

49.17 single, 1:05.19 AO5. 3/9 solves had F-perm, not fair ...

Edit: 47.18, 55.52 AO5. No more.


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 7, 2014)

Hahaha!

OK then I guess solving without thumbs won't be super fun, and like kclejeune said judging would be very difficult.

Hehe anyway continue to try without thumbs and record your times!

RF


----------



## TDM (Dec 7, 2014)

49.20 single, 53.20 Ao5.


----------



## whauk (Dec 7, 2014)

Average of 12: 37.01


Spoiler



1. 39.78 U2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 U F2 D B2 U B' U2 R' D' B2 F2 D B R' U'
2. 43.10 D2 U2 B R2 B D2 F2 L2 B L2 F L' F2 U' L B' F D' L' R' F
3. 42.42 L2 B2 D R2 F2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F D2 R' F L2 F' L' U' R' F2
4. 40.79 U' F2 D' F2 D F2 R2 F2 U2 F' L' R2 B' F L R B2 R2 D' R'
5. 32.35 B' L2 B2 L U' R L' U L' U2 B U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F R2 B2 R2
6. 33.51 F2 L2 B D2 B D2 B D2 F' U2 L2 D' R' B' D' L2 B U' F' D2 U'
7. 34.31 U2 R' D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R B2 R U L' U' B R' F' L' D L' F2
8. (44.90) F2 U' B2 F2 D R2 U L2 F2 D' B2 L B' D2 U F' D B2 L U F2
9. 36.72 F' U2 F D' F L D' F' U R2 U2 L2 D2 L U2 F2 R' B2 R F2
10. (27.03) R2 F L' B2 U R' L D' B R D B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 D2 B2
11. 30.85 D2 B' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D' R' B F' R' D2 R F2 L U'
12. 36.27 D2 F U2 B R2 B' D2 F' U2 B' F' D' B' R U R2 F D' B' U2


Average of 5: 33.96
Single: 27.03

OH: 1:21
OH without table abuse: 2:56


----------



## antech101 (Mar 4, 2016)

*No thumbs challenge!*

So recently i watched a video where people decided to do everyday tasks without using their thumbs, so i thought it would by fun if we tried taping our thumbs to our hands and trying to solve a 3x3!

So the rules are self explanitory, tape your thumbs to the center of your hands and try to solve it without your thumbs, have fun!


----------

